# Sanguinor vs Mephiston



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Currently I have a dillema chosing the HQ choice for my all out assualt army.
I know that the Sanguinor is going to buff everyone,and that mephiston chops through any squad without power weapons and he can easily blow a land raider.
I would just like a second opinion.


----------



## Commander Aurellius (Jun 11, 2009)

Neither. Go with Astorath. Less points for same degree of Badassery


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

The Sanguinor every time.

Mephiston costs less but he has his powers chosen for him and the only decent one is 'The Sanguine Sword'. I've never used 'Transfixing Gaze' ever as he rarely gets into close combat (I Have more Squads of Assault Marines than you can shake a Crozuis Arcanum at). The Sanguinor is more varied in his abilities and their stats are pretty much equal in terms of varying numbers (higher strength vs More atacks e.t.c)

Mephiston has:
A Force Weapon (Extra Power for CC/Power Weapon),
Psychic Hood (Anti-Psyker Thingy)

Both Have Arificer Armour,

The Sanguinor Has:
Glaive Encarine (Master Crafted Power Weapon)
'Eternal Warrior' speaks for itself,
'Avenging Angel' has helped against no end of Hive Tyrants and Deamon Princes, 
'Aura of Fervour' +1 Attack...... The list goes on.

Case Closed!

SGMAlice


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

I donno I might have to go with Mephiston on this one. He's pretty easy to hide as he is a normal sized model that can hide behind assault squads or rhinos. As for Sanguinor having a Master-Crafted power weapon Mephistin can do one better, if he passes a Psychic test he gets preffered enemy and against IC's he can potentially re-roll wounds as well. HIs wings allows you to move fast and keep up with the rest of your army as well so he shouldn't be sitting out by himself trying to get shot. His high strength and tougness will help keep him alive against rank and file troops and most shooting as well and when he gets into combat with most big beasties he can become Strength 10 and will strike first against almost anything. Also dont forget he can use his force weapon for the INSTA-KILL!!!!:hang1:

So dont count out Mephiston just yet.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

neaither, both are over priced and easily killed.

Mephiston
- No invunrable save
- Not eternal warrior
- is 1 man...aka not an IC
- Hordes can hold him up easily

Sanguinor
- Can halm Dreadnoughts(exept with krak grenades hitting on 6's and then glancing on 6's)
- Can be held up by monsters easily(see the blood angles battle report when they where released)
- Abilitys can be random
- kust 1 guy...aka not an IC

Take Astorath or Seth


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't have the BRB in front of me, but IIRC EW means they're immune to instant death right? Well Mephiston's high toughness makes him immune to instant death excepting special wargear that causes it. And with his high toughness and FW, he's going to go before, and probably kill anything that has such wargear, so EW is almost redundant for him. 

Just my thought.

CS


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

I think I have to go with the Sanguinor too. He provides far more of a buff to your army versus Mephiston who, while certainly a close combat beast, provides no army buff (besides being a big target).

My biggest problem with Mephiston is that he relies on his psychic abilities to be awesome and a number of armies can reliably shut down 1-2 of those powers per turn like SW, Tyranids, Eldar, etc. No eternal warrior and no invul save is also a big letdown but maybe that's just because I'm beginning my Tyranids again and the lashwhip/bonesword combo really shuts down Mephy.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I wouldn't take mephiston, any time I see that collared ponce I want aim to kill him. And a squad of 30 boyz with a PK nob can send'em back to the showers in a turn or two.

I like sanguinor better, He's not only cooler, but he does provide some nifty-nift little bonuses that can put a raincloud over your opponents head.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Crimson Shadow said:


> I don't have the BRB in front of me, but IIRC EW means they're immune to instant death right? Well Mephiston's high toughness makes him immune to instant death excepting special wargear that causes it. And with his high toughness and FW, he's going to go before, and probably kill anything that has such wargear, so EW is almost redundant for him.
> 
> Just my thought.
> 
> CS


Really? I have seen him been insteant kill several times oftne by Tyranids. First time he was killed by a mass of Warriors with bone swords and then by the Swarmlord next game thanks to his bodyguard.


----------

